# QUONC YUEN SING & CO. Jar



## LC (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Folks, I have had this jar for a good many years, and this is the only one of these jars I have seen. Do any of you have one of these jars, and if so, can you tell me anything about it ? I tried several times to get the embossing to be legible to see, but with little success as you can see being it is so light.
 I would say it is a pint jar as for size, looks like a Ball Jar to me, but not marked so. DIAMOND-OWEN-ILLINOIS GLASS CO, Trade Mark is embossed on the bottom of the jar along with the number 21 at the left of it, and the number 7 embossed at the right of it.. There is a number 4 embossed to the right and left of center at the outside edge. It has what looks to be Chinese Writing on the side of the jar embossed very lightly. Also embossed horizontally is what looks to be - 

QUONG YUEN SING & CO.
 SAN FRANCISCO, U.S.A.
 BEAN CAKES NET 12 OZ.

Would this jar be considered a fruit Jar, or something else, and who made it?


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 28, 2007)

It's listed in the red book at $30 - $40 PT Clear  RB # 2461
 Nice Bean jar! 

  P.S Are beans fruit?[] 
 Glen


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

> Are beans fruit?


 
 no beans are not fruit, all fruits have seeds and beans do not


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 29, 2007)

Dem dar green beans I dun ate had a plenty dad burn seeds in um!  isin day fruit or vegtables?
 Jethrow


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

them thar strang beans happum to be watchy call veggie-tables

 cledus


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok  but I gots me sume graps and aint nun of dem gots any seeds. so isinday fruits or vagetables?
 Boss hogg


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2007)

So does Dats mean it is a bean jar ??


----------



## capsoda (Jun 29, 2007)

Beans are a majical fruit. 

 The jar containd bean cakes which are a Chinese cake with a sweet red bean paste filling. It is made was with azuki beans. They were balls of dough with the red bean paste filling in them and then they were steamed. They mostly use soya beans now.


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks much Glen, if I were doing a search for it, I would not even know how to catagorize it. Tried doing a search on Google for the company, but came up empty.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

> but I gots me sume graps and aint nun of dem gots any seeds. so isinday fruits or vagetables


 
 seedless grapes are still fruits, although they have been genetically alterred


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm by no means an expert when it comes to Owens Illinois jars, but I do know that the number to the left of the OI logo refers to the manufacturing plant, and the number to the right is the last digit of the year of manufacture.  These jars were made mostly in the late '20's and thru the '30's under various Chinese proprietor's names.  Bean Cake is pretty much what we call tofu today.  We have about a dozen different bean cake jars in our collection, I've always thought they were kinda fun.  Oh, and it's Quong, with a g.  -Tammy


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

im thinking 47' because owens and illinois merged in 29 and also the I doesnt have an upswung crossbar suggesting a 40s mark


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Tammy, and I thought I had it spelled with a G !! Sorry for the mistake. Thanks much again for the info, Lou


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 29, 2007)

> Beans are a majical fruit.


 
 Beans,  beans the majical fruit the more you eat the more you toot!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

> Beans, beans the magical fruit the more you eat the more you toot!


 
 the more you toot the better you feel, lets have beans with every meal! 

 and a slightly different version:

 butterbeans, butterbeans, their good for your heart, the more you eat the more you fart, the more you fart the better you feel, so lets have beans with every meal!


----------

